# Spice shop in DF?



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

Is there a proper spice shop (i.e. not prepackaged spices) in DF? I'm looking for fennel seeds and indian spices (turmeric, cumin, coriander etc) in particular. Cheers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

crackpothead said:


> Is there a proper spice shop (i.e. not prepackaged spices) in DF? I'm looking for fennel seeds and indian spices (turmeric, cumin, coriander etc) in particular. Cheers.


Is Mamá Conjeja in DF? They sell a very large selection of bulk foods including spices. I haven't looked for turmeric, but I regularly buy cumin (comino) and coriander (semillas de cilantro) there. They have grains, beans, teas, etc, a much larger selection than any of the bulk food retailers I know in the US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ask for semillas de hinojo,cucuma, comino and semillas de cilantro in any market in one of the stands that sells spices. Check medecinal stands if the spice place does not have them as they all have medicinal value and can be sold there too.
These are not exotic spices here and are widely used.
Curcuma is used as a dye in Oaxaca so plenty of it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you haven't wandered the stalls at *Mercado de la Merced *then I suggest you head there because if there's a market in the city which offers what you're looking for ... it will be La Merced. If you haven't seen it already, you might find the lexicon of food terms (Spanish - English) which Rolly Brook and others compiled, helpful, as I do when I know what something is called in English, but not Spanish: 

Lexicon of Food Terminology - Spanish and English


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

My go to spice shop in el DF is Molinera El Progreso, with two locations. One locale is in Cd,. Neza, but I don't go there.The easy to get to location is on Calle Aranda 26 bis, Colonia Centro, Delg. Cuauhtémoc, México D.f. This is just off Calle Ayuntamento. I just happen to have their print catalog next to me as I write. It's more of a list of products and doesn't have the prices. The inventory is vast and I always enjoy shopping in this walk up store.

Just as an aside, the famed Pulquería Las Duelistas is immediately next door, if you are up for an unusual experience in beverages.
http://goo.gl/maps/p01Au

If you prefer to drink coffee, the very good Café Córdobes is about a block west, and catty corner across Ayuntamento is the Café Villareal coffee roaster.

And of course, numerous mercados sell spices but finding what you want may be more challenging.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> My go to spice shop in el DF is Molinera El Progreso, with two locations. One locale is in Cd,. Neza, but I don't go there.The easy to get to location is on Calle Aranda 26 bis, Colonia Centro, Delg. Cuauhtémoc, México D.f. This is just off Calle Ayuntamento. I just happen to have their print catalog next to me as I write. It's more of a list of products and doesn't have the prices. The inventory is vast and I always enjoy shopping in this walk up store.
> 
> Just as an aside, the famed Pulquería Las Duelistas is immediately next door, if you are up for an unusual experience in beverages.
> http://goo.gl/maps/p01Au
> ...



I'm not interested in buying spices but I'm always interested in finding new places to have a good cup of coffee. Can you buy whole coffee beans at the Café Villareal?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, Cafe Villareal and Café Córdobes both sell whole beans. A friend of ours here in Pátzcuaro gets "green" coffee beans, ie; unroasted, at Villareal. 

The coffee at Córdobes is from Veracruz and that at Villareal is from Chiapas.
Here's a link to a Google Map of Córdobes. Link
Villareal is across the street.

(There are more food delights close by, but that is kind of off topic.)


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spices*



crackpothead said:


> Is there a proper spice shop (i.e. not prepackaged spices) in DF? I'm looking for fennel seeds and indian spices (turmeric, cumin, coriander etc) in particular. Cheers.


The basic ones you mention can be bought in the usual bottles in all superamas. As mentioned above most of the bigger markets will sell them loose ie the Coyoacan market has a generous array of spices, including those that you mention.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not interested in buying spices but I'm always interested in finding new places to have a good cup of coffee. Can you buy whole coffee beans at the Café Villareal?


The last time I was in DF, I had coffee at Emir's on Uruguay. Coffee that you can taste as opposed to Sanborn's which has none. 

Any other recommendations, aside from Starbuck's, that is?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Yes, Cafe Villareal and Café Córdobes both sell whole beans. A friend of ours here in Pátzcuaro gets "green" coffee beans, ie; unroasted, at Villareal.
> 
> The coffee at Córdobes is from Veracruz and that at Villareal is from Chiapas.
> Here's a link to a Google Map of Córdobes. Link
> ...


Thanks for the additional information, Anónimo, and the link to the map. You could always start a new thread called something like "DF Food Delights" and share your knowledge.


----------



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> My go to spice shop in el DF is Molinera El Progreso.... just off Calle Ayuntamento.


Ha! I was just in the area. Went to Mercado de la Merced and along the way ran into some Krishnas singing and dancing down the street. I was focused on the mercado so I blazed by them. When I got home I saw your post and did a google street view and what did I see? Krishnas in front of the shop. I should have let Karma guide me.:roll eyes:

BTW found some spices in Mercado de la Merced. In fact I think I found everything under the sun.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

crackpothead said:


> BTW found some spices in Mercado de la Merced. In fact I think I found everything under the sun.


La Merced is famous for that, even during the rainy season!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> The last time I was in DF, I had coffee at Emir's on Uruguay. Coffee that you can taste as opposed to Sanborn's which has none.
> 
> Any other recommendations, aside from Starbuck's, that is?


We had coffee a few times at Emir's, back when we used to stay in Centro. That coffee was a real eyeopener.

There's now a Cafe Emir in Colonia Roma, I am not sure of the street.
(But, thanks to Google, I now know.)

CÓRDOBA 113
Local 1 Roma, Del. Cuauhtémoc, Tel: 52644577

Cafe d'Carlo, on Orizaba in Colonia Roma is pretty good.

Cafe Jekemir, on Isabel La Católica, Centro, at Calle Regina, is overrated, IMO.

Jekemir Centro
Calle Isabel la Católica 88 A - B,
Col. Centro de la Cd. de México, C.P .06080
Tel: 5709 7086


----------

